# Vanes/Feathers for Field Archery



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am setting up a bow to try shooting field archery shooting fingers, and my question is this. What is most commonly used for field archery? Vanes or feathers? I have played with a few kinds of vanes I have here and they all seem much less tolerant of a less than perfect release. I have been shooting feathers inside and they seem to fly great and are very forgiving, BUT I have been shredding the heck out of my feathers shooting groups at 20 yards, and afraid of having to shoot in the rain with feathers too. So the question is durability and performance down range with vanes, or more forgiveness with feathers? If vanes, what vanes have been found to work best for fingers and shooting longer distances and not getting too shot up shooting 4 arrows into one spot?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I've always been a feathers guy, but I did shoot Flex Fletch 250's fletched helically for field with great success


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Vanes for sure.

Personally I really like the Bohning Impulse vanes. They are for recurve shooting but the principles are the same and the low profile gives better clearance than the typical higher cut vanes.

-Grant


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I have used the impulses with my recurves and really liked them. I have shot the FF 250's with success also out of my finger compounds. In fact just ordered some more for my ACC's that I am going to try out of my Apex 8


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I shoot feathers exclusively have shot all kinds of vanes and yes the vanes do shoot better when they are wet. But I have not seen a turkey not be able to fly just because its raining lol.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I suppose it's relative to how big your feathers are and how wet it is. Large feathers in a heavy PNW downpour can severely effect arrow flight even at 3D ranges. Low-profile feathers which are just enough to get the job done aren't so bad if you keep them under a baggie.

That said, I shoot the vanes to avoid that and the increased drag.

-Grant


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I had good luck with Flex Fletch FFP-360 shield cut vanes, shooting them off of a wire arm flipper/plunger set-up...I was shooting a 23 series Diam. arrow, though, Carbon Express 250's, so I don't know if the fatter arrow made the difference, or not...I've not had any trouble shooting Blazers, either, but for 3-D, it's hard to beat a 3"-4" feather for cleaning up a bad release, and being easy to get rest clearance with....Take care...Jim


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Feather more than vanes, I need the forgiveness of the feathers with my fingers.
Don.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys.. I am thinking I may give the Impulse vanes a try. Been thinking about trying them on recurve too so I can try a few on each set of arrows and see if I like them for either/both.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

golfingguy27 said:


> Thanks for the input guys.. I am thinking I may give the Impulse vanes a try. Been thinking about trying them on recurve too so I can try a few on each set of arrows and see if I like them for either/both.


Bohning sent me a free sample when I asked. Only enough for 2 arrows with 3" and 2 with 4" though.

The new AAE WAV vanes look good too, but I'm not sure I can get away with just 2" of vane with my release.

-Grant


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

I have been using flex fletch flp3" but always looking for something better

Has anyone liked Kurley vanes I am thinking of giving them a try?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I have used ELI vanes with my recurve. THy are more dependable than spin wings... last longer.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

robin smith said:


> I have been using flex fletch flp3" but always looking for something better
> 
> Has anyone liked Kurley vanes I am thinking of giving them a try?


I've shot Kurly's and Spin Wings. They shoot absolutely great....Both are a maintenance nightmare. At least that's the way I saw it.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Since you know what size feathers works for you, make that your baseline arrow. Then fletch up some arrows in groups of three with various size vanes you want to try. When you find the one that accomodates your finger release paradox, then that is your arrow with vanes.

The arrow with vanes will be heavier and FOC will be a little different, but you can compare the two arrows and decide which shoots best at all distances and under all conditions you plan to shoot.


----------

